# Not so grumpy Hedgie has become real grumpy



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

I've has Taco for about 5 maybe 6 weeks and he just turned 12 weeks old!!! Normally when I pick him up out of the cage, he'll hiss and curl into a ball. Once he is out, it takes about 30-60 seconds and he is fine. Or any other sudden movements or sounds I make around him, he'll hiss and then he'll calm down like oh it's just you :lol:

Last night, he was in his sack for 35-45 minutes. I doze off for a bit and woke and went to get up and put him back in his cage so I can go to sleep :lol:. I don't if the sudden movement spooked him. But ever since then when I try picking him up, he will hiss and jump at me. When I do pick him up, he will do his normal running around trying to escape but I try to pet him or do anything else, hissing and jumping. Like right now he is in his snuggle sack. I try to give him mealy, he's all jumpy and hissy.

This morning I did give him a bath for the first time. He was trying to escape the sink :lol: but Taco wasn't all jumpy and hissy like he has been for everything else. He has been quilling. I've notice some very distinguished white quills growing in for the past couple weeks. I keep doing my same routine with him. I'm not going to let him push me and get his way :lol: Any other advice yall can give me, it would be awesome.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

It seems like your little guy is grumpy because he's quilling. Quilling is painful, so they're understandably irritable during this. One thing you can do to help reduce the irritation is to give him an oatmeal bath. Tie up some plain oatmeal in a coffee filter and let it sit in a bath for a few minutes, then take it out and give him a bath. For socializing, just wrap him up in some fleece and let him hang out with you. Try not to mess with him too much to avoid pain from quilling. Just let him sit on your lap while you watch tv, ect. It's a great way to bond even if he isn't quilling. Generally, their moods improve after quilling, but keep in mind he could be a completely different hedgie after this. My hedgie was a grumpy ball of quills who became a sweet and social girl afterward. Some people's hedgies have done the complete opposite, and some hedgies just stay the same. It really is an individual experience.


----------



## colby'smommy (Oct 4, 2014)

It sounds like he's quilling, my hedgie just turned 3 months old so he just went through this. I still bonded with him by letting him sleep in his snuggle pouch while I was writing papers and watching tv quietly, but I tried to not touch him because it's painful for them. I also gave him baths and brushed a tiny bit of organic coconut oil onto his skin. This seemed to last longer than the oatmeal bath and helped him out a little bit with the pain. It's a difficult time period for both you and him but you'll get through it!


----------

